
Wandle – Unique service for management of your calls and notification messages - Wandle
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wandle.app&hl=en
======
Wandle
We are a small team from Minsk that develops and promotes a completely new
method of managing notifications. Write us! Your feedbacks and proposals are
very important for us. It is you who influence further development of our
service: support@wandle-app.com

~~~
nikolay
Fix your website - [http://www.wandle-app.com/](http://www.wandle-app.com/) is
down.

~~~
Wandle
Hello, at the moment the site is under development, thank you for your
understanding.

